#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  @@猜獸人@@

## 小劍

猜猜這是什麼卡通吧! 台灣有演，只是還沒演到而已！

----------


## kaosa

> 猜猜這是什麼卡通吧! 台灣有演，只是還沒演到而已！


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_10
Benwolf, 出現在第三季的內容
youtube可以直接用benwolf找到一些片段

----------


## sanari

> 猜猜這是什麼卡通吧! 台灣有演，只是還沒演到而已！


BEN10(好像叫什麼少年特攻的<--訂正...是少年駭客)
就主角撿到外星科技的類手錶物品
然後可以變成十種不同的外星人

卡通頻道在播
晚上9點有重播
有看過預告
好像可以變狼人(未播出)

----------


## 小劍

> BEN10(好像叫什麼少年特攻的<--訂正...是少年駭客) 
> 就主角撿到外星科技的類手錶物品 
> 然後可以變成十種不同的外星人 
> 
> 卡通頻道在播 
> 晚上9點有重播 
> 有看過預告 
> 好像可以變狼人(未播出)


答對了！而台灣的上演日期好像是10月16號吧！

----------


## 鵺影

ben10，
他那個變身手錶還滿想要的...XD

沒有特別去注意這部卡通，
頂多是轉台時看到他的廣告，
廣告時就有出現他變狼人在吃東西的樣子，
還對著螢幕笑...XD

----------

